

DuckDuckGo and a little problem - franzpeterstein
http://robert-tomsons.de/infofiles/00057_DuckDuckGo.php

======
a3n
Specific instance of a common problem (for me, at least).

In an on-off toggle, does "On" mean that it's already on, or that it's off and
pressing it will turn it on? Seen it both ways.

